# size v. distance



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I have read a few posts in this forum that break down the best ratio of TV size to distance of viewing position. I've just tried searching for that info, but haven't been able to find it. Could someone help me out? I'm looking for general guidelines and any other info that might be useful. I'm shopping for a new TV and want to know how to get the best viewing experience (within my budget, of course). I haven't measured the distance yet, but off-hand I'd say it's about 10 feet.

Thanks.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

mightypants said:


> I have read a few posts in this forum that break down the best ratio of TV size to distance of viewing position. I've just tried searching for that info, but haven't been able to find it. Could someone help me out? I'm looking for general guidelines and any other info that might be useful. I'm shopping for a new TV and want to know how to get the best viewing experience (within my budget, of course). I haven't measured the distance yet, but off-hand I'd say it's about 10 feet.
> 
> Thanks.


Is this what you're looking for?










Also a thorough breakdown Here


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

My pleasure.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Also here: http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html
And here: http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter
And here: http://forum.blu-ray.com/newbie-dis...fused-again-viewing-distance.html#post1954716


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My easy to remember 16:9 formula is that screen diagonal x 1.5 = viewing distance. This is a "Big" screen that utilizes all of the resolution of 1080p, and lines up well with THX standards. For some, it may be too big...consider reducing screen size or scooting back.

For me, it's just an easy to remember starting point.


----------

